
How U.S. Drone Regulations Stack Up Against the World - raleighm
https://dronelife.com/2018/06/11/how-u-s-drone-regulations-stack-up-against-the-world/
======
sharemywin
Small drone regs should get pushed back to the states.

Away from airports

under 500 ft.

under so much weight

Everything else should be pushed back to the states

